# توصبف مواسير شبكات الإطفاء



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (20 ديسمبر 2012)

مكونات شبكات الإطفاء 
مواسير شبكات إخماد الحريق و ملحقاتها و القطع التكميلية لها:

تتعدد أنواع المواسير المتواجدة بالسوق و لكن ليس كل ما هو مطروح يصلح للاستخدام مع منظومات الإطفاء 
و تحدد المرجعيات الدولية و الوطنية مواصفات المواسير و ملحقاتها الواجب استخدامها 
و ليكن معلوما أن ما تصدره المرجعيات و الهيئات المتخصصة هو الحد الأدنى للمواصفات و تكون إرشادية في بعضها و تكون واجبة الإتباع في بعضها الآخر
بمعني أن هناك شروط و مواصفات لا يمكن التغاضي عنها و تكون واجبة التنفيذ و تمثل الحد الأدنى للتوصيف .

لنتفق على تصنيف المواسير طبقا لسماكتها و تحملها للضغوط الي فصائل schedules ، فنقول فصيلة 10 ، فصيلة 30 ، فصيلة 40 ، فصيلة 80 ، فصيلة 120 ، و يندرج تحت الفصيلة أقطار متعددة تبدأ من ربع البوصة و لكل قطر تكون له سماكة تقوي على مقاومة ضغط لا تتجاوزه . وكلما زاد رقم الفصيل كان تحمله للضغوط أعلا و لكل خامة مواصفاتها . 

1- شبكات المواسير المكشوفة ( المستخدمة فوق الأرض ) above ground piping

تكون من الصلب الكربوني غير الملحوم seamless (smls) بمعني انها من الصلب المسكوب بالطرد المركزي ، و ذلك للأقطار الأقل من 6" (150) ملليمتر ، أما الأقطار الأكبر يمكن استخدام المواسير الصلب الكربوني الملحومة حلزونيا أو طوليا بالمقاومة الكهربية electric resistance welded : ERW و يمكن التمييز بين الماسورة الغير ملحومة و تلك الملحومة بشيئين ظاهرين للعيان :
· خذ عينة من الماسورتين بقطر اثنين أو ثلاثة بوصة و بطول 10 سنتيمتر أي 4 بوصة و تحسس السطح الداخلي للماسورتين فإنك ستجد ان الغير ملحومة ليس بها نتوء طولي داخلي و هو النتوء seam الناتج عن لحام طرفي الشريحة المشكلة بهيئة ماسورة ، بينما تجد أن السطح الداخلي للماسورة غير الملحومة أملس و منتظم .
· بالفخص الظاهري للماسورتين من الخارج تجد أن لون الماسورة الملحومة يلمع يميل الي اللون الأزرق في منطقة اللحام و مختلف عن لون بقية سطح الماسورة بينما تجد الماسورة الغير ملحومة متجانسة اللون
· تفضل المواسير الغير ملحومة حيث أن خط لحام الماسورة الملحومة هو نقطة ضعفها . و هي تصمد للاختبار و لكنها لا تصمد أمام الصدأ و تكون بؤر الصدأ التي تتجذر في خط لحام الماسورة و تكون أشبة ببؤرة صديد في جرح لا تشفي الا بالتخلص منها و هنا التخلص يكون صعبا .
· تسفع المواسير بالرمل المضغوط للتخلص من آثار الصدأ الناتج عن سوء التخزين ثم تنظف و نطلي بطلاء حافظ من الصدأ ( برايمر ) ثم تطلي بطبقة لون أحمر و قبل التسليم يتم طلائها بطبقة لون أحمر لامع .
· يحظر استخدام المواسير البلاستيكية للتوصيلات الفوق أرضية حيث أن تعرضها المباشر للحريق يؤدي الي فقدها للصلابة و ينتج عن احتراقها دخان كثيف يعوق الرؤية و يؤدي للاختناق .

2- تمديدات المواسير المدفونة في التربة UNDER GROUND PIPING :

· تكون من المواسير الصلب الكربوني الغير ملحوم فصيل 40 ، أو من الـ بي في سي فصيل 80 أو من الزهر المرن ( الطروق )أي ما يعرف بالدكتايل وتكون متوافقة للكود الأمريكي ASTM A53 GRADE B أو ما يعادله من المرجعيات الأخري 
· في حال استخدام المواسير الصلب أو الدكتايل يتم سعفها بالرمل و طلائها بطبقة برايمر ثم تلف بطبقة قماش مغمورة بالبيتومين أو مشتقاته المحسنة بحيث تكون شديدة الالتصاق بسطح الماسورة و يوجد شرائط بيتومينية لاصقة جاهزة للاستخدام مشبعة بمواد لها خاصية الالتصاق و العزل ضد تسرب الماء و الرطوبة الي الصلب و أفضل ما استخدمت هو الـ DENSOTAPE و هو اسم تجاري للشريط اللاصق العازل و يجب عند شراؤه الانتباه لتاريخ صلاحيته و طريقة تخزينه 
· يراعي ان يكون اللحام بيد خبير متمرس و يفضل عمل اختبار لفني اللحام فبل البدء في العمل 
· لا يجب أن يتم تبريد منطقة اللحام بالماء 

 و للحديث بقية إن شاء الله تعالي


----------



## Sayed mohaker (20 ديسمبر 2012)

زاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس الحالم (20 ديسمبر 2012)

جميل أوى ما شاء الله 
منتظرين التكملة 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed mech (20 ديسمبر 2012)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله أحسنت يا دكتور
:75:​


----------



## toktok66 (20 ديسمبر 2012)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> · * لا* يجب أن يتم تبريد منطقة اللحام بالماء
> 
> و للحديث بقية إن شاء الله تعالي



موضوع رائع استمر بارك الله فيك واعانك على الطاعات والصدقات


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (20 ديسمبر 2012)

​بارك الله فيك يا أخ صبري وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (21 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكورون أساتذتي على المرور و التعقيبات


----------



## عمران احمد (21 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك و الى الامام دائما


----------



## رجل الصناعة (21 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## ahmed samy (21 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس صبرى سعيد


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (22 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## khaled elsone (22 ديسمبر 2012)

​زادك الله علماً و جزاك الله خيراً د/صبرى.


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (22 ديسمبر 2012)

·  يكون لحام الماسورتين بسلك لحام مناسب للخامة المصنوع منها المواسير و من ثلاث طبقات ، 
· و سريعا نقول انه يتم شطف قورة (حواف ) الماسورة بدرجة ميل 45 درجة و ذلك باستخدام المخرطة أو صاروخ القطعية الكهربائي اليدوي - مع الاهتمام بملابس السلامة و الوقاية للفني – و يترك فراغ بين قورتي الماسورتين أو الماسورة و رقبة الفلانحة قدره 2 ملليمتر ثم يضبط استقامة الماسورتين أفقيا أو رأسيا ، و يبدأ اللحام بعمل بنط تماسك مؤفتة و يلاحظ ضرورة اعادة ضبط الاستقامة بعد البنطة الأولي ، ثم تنظف هذه البنط من القشرة التي تتكون عليها ثم تجلخ بصاروخ القطعية .
· يبدأ اللحام بطبقة (كردون ) أولية من احد البنط و لا يرفع اللحام يده إلا بعد انتهاء سيخ اللحام و لا يسمح بالتصاق مقدمة سلك اللحام ببدن منطقة اللحام و إذا حدث يتوقف الفني عن اللحام و ينظف النقطة التي توقف عندها بما لا يقل عن واحد سنتيمتر ليبدأ منها استكمال كردونة اللحام 
· يجب ان يفحص الفني أسلاك اللحام جيدا و يطمئن الي أن بودرة اللحام التي تشكل مساعد الصهر التي تغلف سيخ اللحام جافة من أي رطوبة نتيجة التخزين السيئ و لو تكرر التصاق سيخ اللحام بالشغلة عليه فورا استبدال أسياخ اللحام بالكامل ، ويمكنه معالجة الأسلاك الرطبة بالتدفئة
· يتم تجليخ الكردونة بعد تمامها باستخدام صاروخ القطعية لتبدأ الحلقة الثانية للحام بنفس الطريقة ثم الحلقة الثالثة النهائية 
· بعد كل كردونة لحام تستخدم سيخ لحام بقطر أكبر لتزايد السطح المطلوب لحامه
ماكينة اللحام المستخدمة يجب ان لا يقل عطاؤها عن 250 أمبير ة تفضل أن تكون الماكينة تعطي تيارا مستمرا غير متغير


----------



## toktok66 (22 ديسمبر 2012)

طيب يا استاذي الفاضل ماهي انواع او اسماء اسلاك اللحام ؟؟؟
وبعدين بيظهر مشكله في التطبيق في الموقع سواء كانت ماكينه اللحام تيار مستمر dc او تيار ac لان معظم المواقع تعمل على مولدات ويصعب ضبط قيمه الفولتيه والامبير بالشكل المطلوب مما ينعكس على كفاءه اللحام ككل وخصوصا شكله!!


----------



## mohamed mech (22 ديسمبر 2012)

toktok66 قال:


> طيب يا استاذي الفاضل ماهي انواع او اسماء اسلاك اللحام ؟؟؟
> وبعدين بيظهر مشكله في التطبيق في الموقع سواء كانت ماكينه اللحام تيار مستمر dc او تيار ac لان معظم المواقع تعمل على مولدات ويصعب ضبط قيمه الفولتيه والامبير بالشكل المطلوب مما ينعكس على كفاءه اللحام ككل وخصوصا شكله!!


60/10 غرز وجه اول – اللون احمر
70/18 لحام كابيين بعد الغرز
60/13 لحام التحاميل و خلافه و لونه رمادى
الفراغ بين طرفى الماسورة يساوى قطر سلك اللحام
قطر سلك اللحام بالملم = قطر الماسورة بالبوصة
يجب تدفئة سلك اللحام و وضعة فى السخان الخاص بذلك
عدم تعريض سلك اللحام للرطوبة
مراجعة نوعية اعقاب سلك اللحام المعتمد بعد جمعها من الموقع
مراجعة نوعية الغرزة لاعلى /لاسفل و هل هى حلزونية ام ترددية
بعد اللحام يتم قطع منطقة اللحام بطول 10 سم و معاينة الخبس الداخلى
​


----------



## mohamed mech (22 ديسمبر 2012)

كيفية قراءة الرموز المكتوبة على سلك اللحام
أسلاك اللحام الخاصة باللحام الكهربائي اليدوي (SMAW) والتي تسمى الكترود مغطى (Covered electrode) و يصنع بتغطية سلكالقالب المعدني بطبقه من خلطة مساعدات الصهر تسمى فلكس ذات الفوائدالمتعددة

و يشتمل التصنيف الامريكى AWS - ASTM للالكترود المغطى على جميع الخواص الهامة للالكترود فى صوره مجموعه رقميه تدل على الخواص الميكانيكية لمعدن اللحام المترسب ، نوع الغلاف الكاسي ، وضع اللحام الموصى به وكذلك التيارالمستخدم . 

النظام الرقمي يشتمل على مجموعه من أربعة أو خمسه أرقام مسبوقة بحرف لاتيني E . الحرف E يعنى الكترود ( أى يتصل بالدائرة الكهربائية ) . الرقمين الأولين ( الأرقام الثلاثة الأولى في المجموعة المكونة من خمسه أرقام ) مضروب في ألف تعطى أقل إجهاد شد لمعدن اللحام بوحدة رطل لكل بوصه مربعه . مثال لذلك 60 في الكترود E6010 تعنى 60,000 P.S.1 ( رطل x بوصه المربعه ) ، 100 فى الكترود E10010 تعنى 100,000 P.S.1 المربعه . 
الرقم التالى ( قبل الاخير ) تعنى وضع اللحام الموصى به لهذا النوع . حيث أن
1 تعنى جميع الأوضاع
2 تعنى اللحام فى الوضع تحت مستوى البصر والوضع الافقى
. الرقم الأخير يعنى نوع الغلاف الكاسى ونوع التيار

أسلاك لحام الصلب الكربونى
) أ ) نوع مرتفع السليلوز (E6010, E6011). 
يلحم الكترود E6010 فى جميع الاوضاع ( تيار مستمر - قطبيه معكوسه) والغلاف الكاسى يحتوى على كمية عاليه من السليلوز ويتميز بقوه وتركيز القوس الكهربى ويعطى تغلغل جيد ويتميز ايضا بسرعة تجمد معدن اللحام وكمية خبث قليله فى حين أن كميه الغازات المحيطه تكون كبيره . 

يلحم الكترود E6011) (. فى جميع الاوضاع - تيار متردد وباقى الخصائص تماثل الكترود E6010 .

)ب) نوع مرتفع فى أكسيد التيتانيوم . (E6012 , E6013) 

يلحم الكترود E6012 فى جميع الاوضاع - تيار متردد وتيار مستمر الالكترود سالب - يتميز بتغلغل معقول ولكن ليس بنفس درجه E6010 الغلاف الكاسى به نسبة عاليه من التيتانيا والصوديوم هذا بالاضافه الى فولسبار وطين وكميه الخبث كبيره بينما كمية الغازات المحيطه قليله .

يلحم الكترود E6013 . فى جميع الاوضاع - تيار متردد وتيار مستمر الالكترود سالب . له نفس خصائص E6012 بينما يتميز عنه بسهوله ازالة الخبث كما أن القوس يبدأ بسهوله ويستخدم هذا الالكترود بنسبه كبيره فى لحام انواع الصلبذات التخانات المنخفضة

)ج) نوع منخفض الهيدروجين (E7015 , E7018)
يلحم الكترود E7015 . فى جميع الاوضاع - تيار مستمر اللاكترود موجبه - تستخدم سليكات الصوديوم كمادة رابطه - ذات درجة تغلغل متوسطه وكميه الخبث كثيفه وسهل الازاله يفضل عند استخدام هذا النوع أن يكون طول القوس قصيرا جدا ويستخدم فى لحام مختلف انواع الصلب . وفى أغلب الأحيان لا يحتاج الى تسخين سابق أوتسخين لاحق اثناء اللحام . 

يلحم الكترود E7018 فى جميع الاوضاع - تيار متردد وتيار مستمر الالكترود موجب الغلاف الكاسى يحتوى على نسبه عاليه من بودرة الحديد تتراوح مابين 25% الى 40% ويتميز بلحام له خواص ميكانيكيه جيده ملائمه لمعدن الأساس الملحوم . 

الكترود E7028 له نفس خصائص E7018 مع بعض الاختلافات حيث انه يحتوى على كمية أعلى من بودرة الحديد تصل إلى حوالي 50 % ولذ فان معدل الترسيب أعلى بينما التغلغل أقل عمقا .


----------



## toktok66 (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*6011
*
*
:* Popular electrode for utility type welders. Works well on rusty, dirty steel. Deep penetration allows for use on bridges, pressure vessels, farm and road equipment, building structures, tanks and pipe. Similar to 6010, but can be used on AC or DC current. Ideal for use on AC welders.​


----------



## م/محمد عنتر (22 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (22 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا مهندس توكتوك على السؤال 
و الشكر كل الشكر لصديقي م محمد عبد الرحيم على العطاء المميز المتكامل الثري 
انا حاسس ان زميلنا المتميز توكتوك عنده حاجات مخبيها و اللا انت موش معايا يا مهندس محمد ؟
هو كان ح يضطرني أغير المسار و اتكلم على اللحام لكن انت عدلت المسار بأستاذيتك 
و رجاء اللي عنده معلومة او كتالوج يثري الموضوع يتفضل و يقتدي بكبيرنا في العطاء المهندس محمد عبد الرحيم 
و سعيد جدا بالتفاعل و الحوار و كلنا يكمل كلنا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (22 ديسمبر 2012)

ارجو تصحيح المعلومة جزاكم الله خيرا استاذنا المهندس محمد 

قطر سلك اللحام بالملم = قطر الماسورة بالبوصة


----------



## mohamed mech (22 ديسمبر 2012)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> ارجو تصحيح المعلومة جزاكم الله خيرا استاذنا المهندس محمد
> 
> قطر سلك اللحام بالملم = قطر الماسورة بالبوصة



نعم يتم لحام المواسير قطر 3 بوصة بسلك قطر 3 مم
والمواسير قطر 4 بوصة بسلك قطر 4 مم
و هاكذا 
فـ قطر سلك اللحام يزيد بزيادة قطر الماسورة
​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا و بارك لكم في علمكم و رزقكم و أهلكم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا و بارك لكم في علمكم و رزقكم و أهلكم
و أرجو من الزملاء الاستزادة من موضوع لكم سبق ان وجدته في مواضيعك الممتازة عن اللحام و ضمنه كتالوجات قيمة 
و للمهندس محمد الفيتوري غفر الله له و لوالديه و لأمة محمد صلي الله عليه و سلم بمنتدي الهندسة الميكانيكية (عام ) هذا الملف الممتاز

السلام عليكم
إلي كل مهتم بلحام الانابيب .............
لاتنسونا من الدعاء.............ربي اغفر لي ولوالدي  







الملفات المرفقة 





Welding_Pipeline_Handbook.rar‏ (1.24 ميجابايت, 446 مشاهدات)


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (12 يناير 2013)

المواسير المستخدمة في شبكات الإطفاء بالمواد الرغوية foam systems :
تكون من الصلب غير الملحوم و غير المطلي بطبقة جلفنة لتفادي التفاعل مع المحلول المركز من الفوم ، ولا تقل فصيلتها عن الفصيلة 40 sch 
يفضل طلاءها بالإيبوكسي فهو أعلا درجات الطلاء أمان و حفظا للصلب من العوامل الجوية 

المواسير المستخدمة في شبكات الاطفاء بالمساحيق الكيمائية الجافة chemical powder fire fighting systems :
تكون المواسير الأقل قطرا من 65 ملليمتر ( 2.5 بوصة ) من الصلب الكربوني غير الملحوم و من الفصيلة 40 و تكون مجلفنة السطح ، ولا تستخدم مواسير الحديد الزهر في هذه الشبكات حتي و لو كانت مجلفنة 
بينما المواسير الأكبر قطرا تكون من الصلب الغير قابل للصدأ أو من النحاس الفئة L أو الفئة K

المواسير المستخدمة في شبكات الاطفاء بالمساحيق الرطبة : 
تكون من الصلب الغير قابل للصدأ أو الصلب المطلي بالكروم ، ولا يجوز استخدام الصلبالمجلفن او الزهر أو سبائك الألمنيوم

المواسير المستخدمة في شبكات الاطفاء بالوسائط النظيفة CLEAN AGENT SYSTEMS الهالوكربونية الصديقة للبيئة :
تكون من الصلب الكربوني غير الملحوم و تكون مجلفنة السطح و من الفصيلة 40 
أما الخراطيم المعدنية المرنة المستخدمة معها فتكون مطابقة للمواصفة UL. 536/1997 و طرقة توصيلها طبقا للمواصفة NFPA - 12 A 

المواسير المستخدمة في شبكات الاطفاء بثاني أكسيد الكربون :


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (12 يناير 2013)

استكمال موضوع :
المواسير المستخدمة في شبكات الإطفاء بالمواد الرغوية foam systems :
تكون من الصلب غير الملحوم و غير المطلي بطبقة جلفنة لتفادي التفاعل مع المحلول المركز من الفوم ، ولا تقل فصيلتها عن الفصيلة 40 sch 
يفضل طلاءها بالإيبوكسي فهو أعلا درجات الطلاء أمان و حفظا للصلب من العوامل الجوية 

المواسير المستخدمة في شبكات الاطفاء بالمساحيق الكيمائية الجافة chemical powder fire fighting systems :
تكون المواسير الأقل قطرا من 65 ملليمتر ( 2.5 بوصة ) من الصلب الكربوني غير الملحوم و من الفصيلة 40 و تكون مجلفنة السطح ، ولا تستخدم مواسير الحديد الزهر في هذه الشبكات حتي و لو كانت مجلفنة 
بينما المواسير الأكبر قطرا تكون من الصلب الغير قابل للصدأ أو من النحاس الفئة L أو الفئة K

المواسير المستخدمة في شبكات الاطفاء بالمساحيق الرطبة : 
تكون من الصلب الغير قابل للصدأ أو الصلب المطلي بالكروم ، ولا يجوز استخدام الصلبالمجلفن او الزهر أو سبائك الألمنيوم

المواسير المستخدمة في شبكات الاطفاء بالوسائط النظيفة CLEAN AGENT SYSTEMS الهالوكربونية الصديقة للبيئة :
تكون من الصلب الكربوني غير الملحوم و تكون مجلفنة السطح و من الفصيلة 40 
أما الخراطيم المعدنية المرنة المستخدمة معها فتكون مطابقة للمواصفة UL. 536/1997 و طرقة توصيلها طبقا للمواصفة NFPA - 12 A


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (20 يناير 2013)

المواسير المستخدمة في *[font=&quot]شبكات الإطفاء باستخدام ثاني أكسيد الكربون و الغازات الخاملة :[/font]*
[font=&quot]يستخدم مواسير من الصلب غير الملحوم أو الملحوم جدول/ الفصيلة 40 و لكن مجلفن للضغوط المنخفضة ، [/font]
[font=&quot]أما الضغوط العالية تكون المواسير من الفصيل 80 و تكون الوصلات المعدنية المرنة مطابقة للمواصفة [/font]ul 536 /1997 [font=&quot] [/font]

*[font=&quot]القطع التكميلية لشبكة المواسير [/font]**pipe fittings **[font=&quot] : [/font]*
[font=&quot]المقصود بالقطع التكميلية للمواسير المشترك المتعامد[/font] cross connector [font=&quot]، المشترك الثلاثي[/font] tee [font=&quot]، الكوع[/font]elbow [font=&quot] سواء قائم أو مفتوح ، النقّاص[/font]reducer [font=&quot] ، تكون من الفصيل 40 للضغوط المنخفضة ، و من الفصيل 80 للضغوط العالية ، و تكون من مواد مناسبة مثل الزهر المرن الطروق ، الصلب الكربوني القابل للحام ، الصلب عديم الصدأ ، النحاس أو سبائكه [/font]
*[font=&quot]طرق تربيط و وصل شبكات المواسير : [/font]**[font=&quot][/font]*
*[font=&quot]يتم [/font]*[font=&quot]وصل مكونات الشبكة بأحد الطرق التالية أو بالخلط بينها :[/font]

[font=&quot]1- [/font][font=&quot]التسنين أي القلوظة[/font][font=&quot]threading [/font][font=&quot] ، و مسموح بها لللأقطار التي تبدأ من اثنين بوصة و نصف فأقل، و يستخدم لإحكام الرباط الياف الكتان المغموس في طلاء زيتي سريع الجفاف و غليظ القوام ، أو شرائط التفلون ، و يلاحظ أن يتم لف الشريط أو الألياف في اتجاه الربط .[/font][font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]2- [/font][font=&quot]اللحام بالقوس الكهربي باستخدام قضبان لحام مغلفة بمساعد صهر مناسب ، و تكون القضبان من صلب مناسب لنوعية صلب المواسير ، و تفضل ماكينات اللحام التي يكون عطاؤها تيارا مستمرا [/font][font=&quot]dc [/font][font=&quot] لأن التيار المستمر يمنع حدوث فقاعات هوائية ضمن مصهور اللحام كما يضمن تجانس المادة المصهورة و عدم اختلاط مساعد الصهر بالمصهور . [/font][font=&quot][/font]
 [font=&quot]3- [/font][font=&quot]الربط بالفلنجات ، تكون الفنجات إما بعنق مجهز لأعمال اللحام ( قورة في قورة ) أو يكون قطر الفلانجة الداخلي يسمح بانزلاق الماسورة داخلها و من ثم تتم عملية اللحام ، ثم يتم ربط الفلانجات بمسامير تناسب الثقوب المخلقة في إطارها ، و أن تكون الفلانجات المستخدمة تابعة لتوصيف واحد لأحد المرجعيات التالية : [/font][font=&quot]ansi , astm , bs , din [/font][font=&quot] ... لضمان توافق المسافة البينية بين الثقوب في الفلانجتين المراد ربطهم ، أيضا يستخدم مانع تسرب ( جوان / جازكيت ) له نفس الثقوب و من نوعية معمرة و مرنة بالقدر الذي يسمح بالالتصاق الكامل بين سطحيها و سطحي الفلانجة . و يمكن استبدال اللحام باستخدام الفلنجات الأخدودية و هي مصنوعة من زهر طروق و بجودة تشطيب عالية وتكون الفلانجة من نصفين مرتبطين بمفصل يتيح احكام تطويق الفلانجة للأخدود المخلق في نهاية الماسورة ، و يمكنك الرجوع الي كتالوجاتشركة جروف لوك و شركة شورجوينت و شركة فكتوليك لمزيد من التفاصيل . تستخدم الفلانجات للقياس من 2.5 بوصة فما فوق طبقا لظروف التشغيل و توصيف المصمم .[/font][font=&quot][/font]
 [font=&quot]4- [/font][font=&quot]الوصلات الميكانيكية الأخدودية [/font][font=&quot]groove joints [/font][font=&quot] و يجب ان تكون مطابقة لتوصيف [/font][font=&quot]nfpa – 24[/font][font=&quot] و هي طريقة موفرة للوقت و العمالة ولكننا نوصي باستخدامها في التوصيلات في المناطق التي لا يتوقع وصول الحريق اليها تفاديا لتلف مانعات التسرب المطاطية المصاحبة للوصلات الأخدودية [/font][font=&quot][/font]
 [font=&quot]5- [/font][font=&quot]التوصيل بالتداخل بين رأس الماسورة و ذيل التي تليها مع استخدام مانع تسرب مطاطي و هذه مسموح بها في الخطوط المدفونة ، و يراعي ان يتم بعد التوصيل وضع مساند خرسانية لمنع المواسير من الحركة أثناء الاختبار و بالتالي أثناء التشغيل [/font][font=&quot][/font]
 [font=&quot]6- [/font][font=&quot]يراعي أن تتحمل جميع مكملات شبكة المواسير ضغطا لا يقل عن 14 بار [/font][font=&quot][/font]
 [font=&quot] [/font]
 [font=&quot]الصمامات ( المحابس ) امستحدمة في شبكات الاطفاء [/font]
 
 [font=&quot]1- [/font][font=&quot]يجب أن تتحمل الصمامات ضغوطا لا تقل عن 12 بار للأقطار الصغيرة بينما تتحمل الأقطار الأكبر من 2.5 بوصة 16 بار [/font][font=&quot][/font]
 [font=&quot]2- [/font][font=&quot]لا يقل ضغط اختبارها في المصنع عن 16 بار [/font][font=&quot][/font]
 [font=&quot]3- [/font][font=&quot]تصنع الصمامات من سبيكة البرونز ، أو الصلب الكربوني ، أو الصلب عديم الصدأ ، أو الزهر المرن .[/font][font=&quot][/font]
 [font=&quot]4- [/font][font=&quot]أن تكون الصمامات حاصلة على إعتماد جودة و أداء بمعني أن تكون معايرة و معتمدة من معامل المعايرة الدولية أي مدموغة [/font][font=&quot]ul listed / fm approved[/font][font=&quot] ، أو إحدي المرجعيات العالمية [/font][font=&quot][/font]
 [font=&quot] [/font]
 *[font=&quot]أنواع الصمامات المستخدمة في شبكات الإطفاء :[/font]*
 [font=&quot]1- [/font][font=&quot]صمام بوابة غير مكشوف عمود الإدارة [/font][font=&quot][/font]
 [font=&quot]2- [/font][font=&quot]صمام بوابة مكشوف عمود الإدارة ( [/font][font=&quot]o s & y [/font][font=&quot] ) [/font][font=&quot][/font]
 [font=&quot]3- [/font][font=&quot]صمام مانع ارتداد ، و تكون مساحة قاعدة الصمام لا تقل عن 110 % من فتحة مرور السائل و يتم تركيبة كعنصر مضاف لوصلة الدفاع المدني ، و كذلك ضمن مجموعة صمام المنطقة [/font][font=&quot][/font]
 [font=&quot]4- [/font][font=&quot]صمام فراشة للقياسات الأكبر من 2.5 بوصة ، الجسم من الحديد الزهر أو الصلب الكربوني أو من الصلب عديم الصدأ [/font][font=&quot][/font]
 [font=&quot]5- [/font][font=&quot]صمام عزل إسفيني للقياسات الأكبر من 2.5 بوصة [/font][font=&quot][/font]
 [font=&quot]6- [/font][font=&quot]صمام كروي القلب للأقطار الأقل من 2.5 بوصة [/font][font=&quot][/font]
 [font=&quot]7- [/font][font=&quot]صمام خدمة مزدوج المهمة : اختبار و تفريغ الشبكة و يركب في أحد الحمامات من الطابق [/font][font=&quot][/font]
 [font=&quot]8- [/font][font=&quot]صمام تنظيم الضغط و يتم تركيبه في كل طابق عند مدخل تغذية شبكة الإطفاء اذا تعدي ضغط المضخة الموصوف 7 بار [/font][font=&quot][/font]
 [font=&quot]9- [/font][font=&quot]صمام التنفيس التلقائي للهواء و يركب في أعلا نقطة من قائم التغذية [/font][font=&quot][/font]
 [font=&quot]10- [/font][font=&quot]صمام تخفيف الضغط و يكون بديلا لصمام تنظيم الضغط في بعض الحالات [/font][font=&quot][/font]
 [font=&quot]11- [/font][font=&quot]صمام قدم مزود بمصفاة نحاسية أو من الصلب عديم الصدأ ، لحجز أي عوالق بالماء ، و تركب في مأخذ الماء من خزان حفظ مياه الإطفاء الموصل مع خط سحب المضخة و يجب أن يعلو أرضية الخزان بعشرين سنتيمتر و يفضل أن تكون أرضية الخزان ذو بيارة نظافة بعمق 30 سنتيمتر و أن تكون أسفل صمام القدم و بذلك يمكن خفض الارتفاع بينه و بين أرضية الخزان بـ10سنتيمتر مما يعني سحب أكبر قدر من مياه الخزان [/font][font=&quot][/font]
 [font=&quot]12- [/font][font=&quot]صمام عوامة : يركب على خط تغذية الخزان من مصدر عام [/font][font=&quot][/font]
 [font=&quot]13- [/font][font=&quot]مجموعة صمام المنطقة و يتكون من صمام مانع ارتداد و ريشة إحساس بالتدفق و محبس بوابة قابل للانضباط ، و ساعة بيان ضغط الماء بالخط و يزود مانع الارتداد بفتحات قياس [/font][font=&quot][/font]
 [font=&quot]14- [/font][font=&quot]صمام مانع ارتداد الضغط [/font][font=&quot][/font]
 [font=&quot]15- [/font][font=&quot]عداد قياس الضغط و تكون من نوع انبوب بوردن و مزود بمؤشر يتحرك على أرضية مقروءة التقسيم و يجب أن يكون التدريج بسعة لا تقل عن 150 % من ضغط الاختبار ، و يكون مطابقا لأحد المواصفات القياسية الدولية مثل : [/font][font=&quot]ul 393 or 404 / 2005 [/font][font=&quot] أو مايماثلها .[/font][font=&quot][/font]
[font=&quot] [/font] [font=&quot]و إلي لقاء آخر إن شاء الله[/font]
[font=&quot] صبري سعيد[/font]


----------



## المهندس الحالم (4 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس صبرى


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (2 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aati badri (2 يونيو 2013)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> مكونات شبكات الإطفاء
> 
> 2- تمديدات المواسير المدفونة في التربة UNDER GROUND PIPING :
> 
> ...


حسب nfpa يقصد بUNDER GROUND PIPING
انها مدفونة تماما ولا تعد كذلك لو كانت في خنادق او ترنشات
كما يمكن استعمال مواسير مدفونة من ال
1- cast -ion
2- asbestos
3- steel pipe
4-copper pipe
5- fiberglass filment
6- pvc
7- pe
8-شكرا على الموضوع القيم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (2 يونيو 2013)

شكرا على مروركم و إفادتكم جزاكم الله خيرا 
أود أن أضيف أن الإسبستوس صار غير مستخدم و محرم دوليا


----------



## aati badri (3 يونيو 2013)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> شكرا على مروركم و إفادتكم جزاكم الله خيرا
> أود أن أضيف أن الإسبستوس صار غير مستخدم و محرم دوليا


شكرا يا بروف
لكن

asbestoscement piping
موجود باصدارات nfpa
حتى 2010
وقطعا المحرم في استعمالات مياه الشرب​


----------



## محمد العطفي (3 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا العلم الرائع ولقد اتيت بالجديد وفقك الله لما فيه الخير ونفع بك الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## zanitty (3 يونيو 2013)

مهندس صبرى سعيد + محمد ميك + توكتوك 66 + م عبد العاطى 

طبيعى جدا ان الموضوع يتحول لمرجع علمى


----------



## aati badri (5 يونيو 2013)

zanitty قال:


> مهندس صبرى سعيد + محمد ميك + توكتوك 66 + م عبد العاطى
> 
> طبيعى جدا ان الموضوع يتحول لمرجع علمى


ما اظن الكتوف اتلاحقت
ولكن يكفيني وجودي بين هذه القمم لاتعلم
شكرا للمجاملة


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (5 يونيو 2013)

أكرمكم الله بمحبته و فيض رحمته و علمه و جنته و بارك لكم و في ذريتكم و أهليكم وأعاذكم من كل مالا طائل منه و لا نفع و أغاثكم برحمته من كل كرب و عثرة و حاجة وصل اللهم على حبيبك و مصطفاك محمد صلاة لا تنتهي الي يوم الدين .
فبالنسبة للمواسير الاسبستوس الأحوط ألا نستخدمها في أي مجال لضررها أثناء التصنيع و القطع ، طالما أعطانا الله بدائل تقينا مضارها ، فليس كل مايقوله إخوانا البعداء سيف و انا أعتقد أنه لا يزال موجود مخزون لديهم يريدون تصريفه و بالتالي فهم يبيحونه و بعد سنتين أو ثلاث سيحذفونه من مضابطهم .


----------



## aati badri (6 يونيو 2013)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> أكرمكم الله بمحبته و فيض رحمته و علمه و جنته و بارك لكم و في ذريتكم و أهليكم وأعاذكم من كل مالا طائل منه و لا نفع و أغاثكم برحمته من كل كرب و عثرة و حاجة وصل اللهم على حبيبك و مصطفاك محمد صلاة لا تنتهي الي يوم الدين .
> فبالنسبة للمواسير الاسبستوس الأحوط ألا نستخدمها في أي مجال لضررها أثناء التصنيع و القطع ، طالما أعطانا الله بدائل تقينا مضارها ، فليس كل مايقوله إخوانا البعداء سيف و انا أعتقد أنه لا يزال موجود مخزون لديهم يريدون تصريفه و بالتالي فهم يبيحونه و بعد سنتين أو ثلاث سيحذفونه من مضابطهم .


تحياتي يابروف
انا مقتنع بايقاف الاسبستوس وايقاف الكلوفلورات /الفريونات
معلوم ان المعلومات باضرار الاثنين اقصد الاسبستوس والفريونات جائتنا من الغرب
فلماذا تصدقهم في الاسبستوس وتكذبهم في الفريون
بنيت استفساري على راي سابق لحضرتك في ان الفريون غير مضر وانما هي دعايات شركات
ان لم تخن الذاكري واقبل اعتذاري لو لم تقل بذلك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (6 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم حبيب قلبي و ابن النيل العظيم الذي يحاول البعض قطع روافده قصم الله ظهورهم و أغرقهم كما أغرق قوم نوح بمعاصيهم ،آمين . 
انا لا أصدق الغرب في شيء كثير و لكن نحن مضطرون للتعامل بما يأتي به لأنه ليس لدينا مصدر آخر 
و لن أنسي المثل المصري الذي يقول ما ييجي من الغرب حاجة تسر القلب ، شوف مدينة زويل و ما يحدث لها من اناس نحسبهم صفوة القوم ؟ شيئ يبكيني و الله حتي ثقب الإبرة يريدون إغلاقه ؟
أدويتنا من عندهم و مصانعنا من عندهم و كل شيء تقريبا ان لم يكن منتج كامل فالأجزاء الهامة تأتينا منهم 
ان تنمية البحث العلمي و الاهتمام به هو الحل الأمثل لكي نكشف ألاعيب و غش الغرب 
من قال انه يوجد ثقب الأوزون و ان كان موجودا بالفعل فمن صنعه ، انها منتجاتهم من الفريونات و ادخالها في كل صغيرة و كبيرة و عندما يكتشفون أن الهند مثلا صارت تصنعها بدأوا يبحثون عن البديل لاستنزاف الشعوب 
القلب معبأ و الله يا أخويا و بلاش نفتح الموضوع ده أحسن بيقلب عليا المواجع و اقول الله يرحمك يا عبد الناصر ويتجاوز عن أخطاءك و يثيبك بما قدمت لهذه الأمة و كفي الله المؤمنين .
أتمني لملتقي المهندسين العرب أن يكون له مركز أبحاث يغنينا عن فتاوي الغرب و يصير مرجعيتنا .
و الأمر ليس صعبا فمدينة زويل جاهزة لمن يريد الاضافة و لنبدأ بدولار من كل مهندس


----------



## Mon Rashad (12 يونيو 2013)

thanks a lot Eng Sabry
i really apreciate what you are doing here !!


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 يونيو 2013)

شكرا و بارك الله لكم وأهلا بك بين الزملاء والإخوة
وفقكم الله


----------



## عمران احمد (19 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيكم اجمعين و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (7 مايو 2014)

أتمني أن يتكرم شباب المهندسين بإرفاق :
جداول خواص المواسير من كافة الخامات جدول 40 و 80
خرائط الإحتكاك
جداول الطول المكافئ لقطع و ملحقات المواسير
مخططات تفاصيل للمحابس و مجموعات المحابس المستخدمة في أنظمة شبكات الاطفاء من واقع نشرات الشركات المنتجة الشهيرة 
و أية نصوص مختارة من الـ nfpa تخص التعامل مع المواسير على أن يذكر رقم البند و رقمه و سنة الاصدار و رقم التوصيف : مثل nfpa 13/2010K 
ليصبح الموضوع متكامل و مرجع حقيقي


----------



## ياسر حسن (7 مايو 2014)

الف شكر وجزاكم الله خيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## drmady (7 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيك وفى علمك يا دكتور صبري سعيد ، استاذي الفاضل دائما للامام وزادك الله علما ونفع بك الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## mostafa kareem (8 مايو 2014)

بارك الله بك


----------



## f2000 (9 مايو 2014)

زاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس محمود سعد (10 مايو 2014)

جعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس محمود سعد (10 مايو 2014)

اكرمكم الله وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## محمد هداية (11 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله

الساده الافاضل انا عندى حيره فى موضوع المواسير دا طول منا شغال قبل كدا عمرى ما ركبت و لا شوفت مواسير حريق راكبه بقطر اكبر من 2 بوصه قلاووظ و طول ما احنا شغالين كدا بس عشان عندى مقاول مقرف فقولت ابص عالكود الكود فيه مواسير الحريق ممكن تكون قلاوظ من قطر 8 بوصه فاقل من كدا بشرط ان المواسير ما تقلش عن جدول 40 بينما اكبر من 8 بوصه ممكن يكون جدول 30 و الربط عن طريق القلاوظ ارجو الافاده انا بقيت فى شده الحيره الحقيقه هل فى حد من الباشمهندسين عنده نص من الكود بيقول ان المواسير فوق 2.5 بوصه لازم تتربط عن طريق اللحام انا جزء من ال nfpa13 و كمان nfpa20بيقول كلامى دا و الحاجه الوحيده اللى نص انها متبقاش ربط قلاووظ فوق 2 بوصه هى الاكور او شد الوصل زى الفنيين ما بيقولو screw union ارجو الافاده و تقبلو تحياتى

مرفق الجزء الخاص بطريقه ربط المواسير فى ال nfpa13 جمعتهم فى صوره


----------



## محمد هداية (11 مايو 2014)

بخصوص محابس الحريق المعروف ان المحابس البوابيه فى شبكه الحريق بتكون os&y عشان تتربط مع شبكه الانذار عن طريق التامبر سويتش فامتى يكون ضرورى جدا انها تكون os&y و امتى تكون محابس عاديه قلبها مش مكشوف فى اى اجزاء فى الشبكه يكون الكلام دا اعتقد غرفه المضخات و محابس الرشاشات بالضروره يكونو os &y ارجو الافاده حيث ان دكتور صبر كتب محابس بوابيه عاديه منها محبس الفراشه


----------



## محمد هداية (11 مايو 2014)

فى حاجه تانيه معلش يا رب حد يتفاعل معايا و يرد بس من المهندسين الكرام هل سعر مضخات الحريق المعتمده ul يفرق جامد عن الغير معتمده و انا عارف ان اكيد فى فرق فنى و فى المواصفات و دى خاضعه للمعايير و اختبارات و دى لا بس هل بيكون جامد جدا لدرجه انى اقول ان المضخه ال مش معتمده ul لا متنفعش فى الحريق # شكرا


----------



## ماهر عطية (12 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا النقاش الجميل


----------



## nofal (12 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمد أبو سلمى (26 يونيو 2014)

الله يكرمك مهندسنا العزيز م صبرى


----------

